# Things to Ponder........ (New Daily)



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2004)

It is hard to understand how a cemetery raised its burial cost and blamed it on the cost of living!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 23, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> It is hard to understand how a cemetery raised its burial cost and blamed it on the cost of living!
> 
> :uhyeah:


Or why would some drive-throughs have braille keypads?

Why would you drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?

Why is there a ship cargo and a truck shipment?

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Or why would some drive-throughs have braille keypads?
> 
> Why would you drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?
> 
> ...



LOL.......... *"Daily"* silly......dont blow all those on one post.......heehee......  

*BTW*
*How did you get into my file and steal the next 3 days posts?!?!?!?!?!?!?*
 :miffer:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 23, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> LOL.......... *"Daily"* silly......dont blow all those on one post.......heehee......
> 
> *BTW*
> *How did you get into my file and steal the next 3 days posts?!?!?!?!?!?!?*
> :miffer:


Ahhh, yeah... 

*Lazily having my sun-tanned male servant pop me some grapes and serve me an ice cold Hawaiian style slurpee while I'm sitting on a chair by a hot beach*

[Peering at a sun-glassed man in a business suit standing by my feet] "You did good, Joe. Thanks for hacking. You're going to be off for a week with triple pay."

Ahh, back to you GD7. We both need to be off for the next three days....

- Ceicei


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 23, 2004)

One for the Goldendragon!

When's your book gonna come out on "Kenpo Secrets, Everything you wanted to know, but were afarid to Ask."

(With apologies to Dr. Rueben)


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

Has it been three days yet?


----------



## Shodan (Feb 27, 2004)

This doesn't apply in California anymore as we have gone to all non-smoking restaurants for the most part.......but it it something I used to ponder and still applies to when I travel......okay........here goes.........

  Why must one walk THRU the smoking section to get to the non-smoking section?!!  Arghhhh!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> This doesn't apply in California anymore as we have gone to all non-smoking restaurants for the most part.......but it it something I used to ponder and still applies to when I travel......okay........here goes.........
> 
> Why must one walk THRU the smoking section to get to the non-smoking section?!!  Arghhhh!!
> 
> :asian:  :karate:



Ewwwwwwwwwwwww
 %-}


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2004)

Why does a cowboy wear 2 spurs......... if one side goes...... so does the other!
 :idunno:  :boing1:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Why must one walk THRU the smoking section to get to the non-smoking section?!! Arghhhh!!
> 
> :asian: :karate:


My favorite quote is "Having a smoking section in a restaurant (or other establishment) is the same as having a peeing section in a pool."  So true.

Amen for California!


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 27, 2004)

"What do people in the orient call their good dishes... here?"

"Why didn't they just call a 7/11... 18?"

"If 7/11 is open 24 hours, why are there locks on the doors?"


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 27, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> "What do people in the orient call their good dishes... here?"
> 
> "Why didn't they just call a 7/11... 18?"
> 
> "If 7/11 is open 24 hours, why are there locks on the doors?"


One a day, man, one a day.  Now we have to wait another 3 days for new ones. :jedi1:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 27, 2004)

If a cow is "braindead",Can a vegitarian eat it?


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 29, 2004)

If nothing sticks to Teflon how does Teflon stay on the pan?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 29, 2004)

If your knees bent the other way....... what would a chair look like?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> If your knees bent the other way....... what would a chair look like?


 Forget the chair........what would WE look like?


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 4, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> If your knees bent the other way....... what would a chair look like?



I have seen someones knee bent the other way...it looks too painful.


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 4, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Forget the chair........what would WE look like?



Probably like camels...they have weird looking knees.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess people are dying to get in  :lool:

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> It is hard to understand how a cemetery raised its burial cost and blamed it on the cost of living!
> 
> :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

If all the world is a stage, where is the 

audience sitting?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I guess people are dying to get in!  Chicago Green Dragon :asian:



No........ business is pretty dead.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 7, 2004)

If you choke a smurf what color does it turn?

What happens if you get scared half to death twice?


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Why do they clean your arm with alchohol before giving a lethal injection?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 10, 2004)

1. How do they get the deer to cross at that yellow sign?
2. If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?
3. If you throw a cat out the car window, does it become kitty litter?
4. Can you be a closet claustrophobic?
5. How can there be self-help 'groups'?


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 10, 2004)

If a cat always lands on its feet, and buttered bread always lands butter down, what happens when you strap a piece of buttered bread (butter up) to the back of a cat?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 10, 2004)

*If the opposite of Pro is Con........ *
then the opposite of *Pro*gress mus be *Con*gress

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2004)

If war is hell, why are so many so eager to go?


----------



## DoxN4cer (Mar 20, 2004)

Why do they bother making scented toilet paper?


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 20, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Why do they bother making scented toilet paper?


 Same reason they make colored toilet paper........


----------

